# New Web Site, Check it out!



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

The North Dakota Fur Hunters and Trappers Association now has its web site up and running. Please take a look and let us know what you think!

Thanks


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

OOPS!! Forgot the address Sorry guys!

http://www.ndfhta.com


----------

